# How many of you actually.....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

While cycling and directly following the completion of my tank's cycling process I checked the parameters often, however now, a year later I rarely check them. Haven't had a problem yet(knock on wood).

Most of you will probably flame me for my bad habit. But I honestly beleive that an aquarium, once established can up to a point maintain itself, of course with the exception of water changes and the like.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

once a month


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

every week


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Never check them ever :nod:









If I see a problem, the water is foggy or fish act wierd I will test, other then that never.

Also test when cycling thats it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Honest answer: I've never ever tested pH, ammonia, NitrItes or anything else as long as I keep fish: I let my eyes and (hopefully) knowledge be my guide...


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i don't check them i only check them like every two months but when i do water changes every week i put the chemicals in again and it makes everything perfect when i go and get it checked


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Honest answer: I've never ever tested pH, ammonia, NitrItes or anything else as long as I keep fish: I let my eyes and (hopefully) knowledge be my guide...
> [snapback]1079352[/snapback]​


Exactly what I do. I only check them if I'm bored :laugh: . Nah, never use them.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

every water change which is once a week......


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

oojit said:



> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Honest answer: I've never ever tested pH, ammonia, NitrItes or anything else as long as I keep fish: I let my eyes and (hopefully) knowledge be my guide...
> ...


Same here, never test (don't own a kit) . Regular water changes keeps everything on the up and up.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

All the time .


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I never test either.... bought some test strips a few months back cuz I had cloudy water.......... but water soon cleared up and I don't think I ever opened the package.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i only check them if there's something wrong with the tank...foggy, fish acting weird..etc...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

I check regularly when cycling, and if there looks to be a problem in the tank. Otherwise, once you're reasonably experienced as a fishkeeper and if you're doing your water changes, you can get away with only doing it once in a while. I probably do most of my tanks every month or two.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Maybe once every 6 months just outta curiosity.

I change about 50% a week, my waters always crystal clear, and my fish healthy. As long as I am doing my regular changes I see no reason to test anything. The every 6 months is just outta curiosity.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I check often when starting a tank . You really can't tell by plooks or behavior what is going on in the tank. I've been surprized a few times....
Test kits are worthwhile invstments and worthy  of weekly testing to stay on top of things...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not unless i have a reason, deasise, algee outbreak ect.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Maybe once a week, or if the tank smells funny/too many bubbles on the surface.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

At least im not the only one.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I think that while cycling tests are very important. Once your tank is fully cycled, there isn't much that can go wrong as far as ammonia, nitrites and nitrates (other than nitrates building up due to no water changes).

I used to check every 2 days and now I haven't checked in ages.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

i test the water for nitrAtes and nitrItes every other day before i do a 15% water change, some people might think this to be a bit much but i just use the dip-strips... if i notice anything irregular i take out the liquid test kit and get an accurate reading.... i like to keep my nitrAtes less that 15ppm because it seems to keep my fish healthier and less succeptable to infection


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

I know half you guys will say im an idiot but to be honest i havnt checked my water parameters in about 8 months. I never do unless there are problems. I have no unusual growth, no sickness or parasites, i never have fish die on me. If it aint broke, why fix it.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

zygapophysis said:


> If it aint broke, why fix it.
> [snapback]1085383[/snapback]​


So you're saying you never do oil changes in any of your vehicles? Or that you've never taken any vaccines? Preventative measures help the unecessary and COSTLY accidents that occur in the real world....


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Im saying if there are no problems in my tank and im happy with the health of my fish then i will not change the way i am doing things. Im 16 and i dont have a car so i dont do oil changes. I have had my own tank set ups for jsut over 7 years now and i have never had a fish die on me due to me doing anything wrong. Im sorry you feel the need to try to shut me down. But its cool.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Once a week. Have 3 tanks but there is'nt been any problems in any tanks over a year or two(?) I guess... But I want to be sure that my fish get the best! And it's fun to be interested in own hobby.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been testing a LOT lately, because my 130 gallon aquarium is cycling. I used to only test my other tanks about once a month, but since I moved I lost my testing supplies, so I had to buy a new kit.
~Taylor~


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

every week. i can tell if something is wrong with the tank without testing by the way the fish act. i had them long enough to know whats normal for them and whats not. but i still test for 2 main reasons. 
1. im injecting Co2 for my plants 
2. rahter have reassurance of my eyes before water changes so i can make sure that i can fix anythign before it has a chance to affect my fish


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

most of us are experienced enough to know when something is wrong...

i test my pH once a week though... but i have to since my tap water KH is low so the pH can be screwy at times

i also check nitrates once in a blue moon


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Its weird because I always here you guys talk about these things. When I got my fish tank I decorated it put water in it, turned everything on and threw my RBP in it the next day. No problems yet. That was over a month ago. I just got my first test kit and the only reason I got it is because i won it as a door prize from my lfs yesterday.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I just let my water sit and add aqua plus every time a do a water change. No testing of water parameters at all either! So far so good tho!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> *Its weird because I always here you guys talk about these things.* When I got my fish tank I decorated it put water in it, turned everything on and threw my RBP in it the next day. No problems yet. That was over a month ago. I just got my first test kit and the only reason I got it is because i won it as a door prize from my lfs yesterday.
> [snapback]1091798[/snapback]​


Having a test kit is a good thing if there are problems. The reason you people talk about different parameters is because when people have issues with their water, this is the only way to figure out what the problem is. I dont ever test my water unless something is up, or out of curiosity to see what my nitrates are at and if I am changing enough water.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

if the tank is clean i dont see a reason to


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I check when there's a problem... And sometimes, rarely, when I feel like skipping a water change I end up wasting the time doing a test half way through the following week often anyway.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As GG said. Also a properly stocked tank and a simple understanding of the correlation between KH and PH and knowing how much water weekly you need to change to keep nitrates in check as well as PH stabilized, then you will not have to check params unless you screw up the schedule or something goes wrong such as a long extended power outages.


----------

